# Thought i would share!



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A little celebration for me today,i have just lost the final few pounds that make up an 80lb total loss since the last week of November last year,when I weighed 412lbs,today the scales say 330lbs but allowing for glycogen uptake it is a solid 332lbs.I feel and look so much better,anyone about to or in the middle of losing a lot of weight please do not hesitate to contact me,i will be more than happy to offer my support or visit my current journal and older ones as listed in my started threads,for further info.

It is possible and you can do it,small goals will take you to the bigger goal remember.

Good luck to you ...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Well done mate, that's a lot of weight


----------



## tintop666 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow 80lb man thats some going well done, is your skin still tight i guess so if its 9 months and training hard, im the total opposite i need too pack on a couple of stone but its bloody hard work mate lean bulking and not putting on to much flab on the belly lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Well done mate, that's a lot of weight


Thanks yes six and a half stone,the monkey is well and truly off my back pmsl


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good going mate, when will you be changing your user name?

'Less lbs' 'smaller lbs' maybe!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tintop666 said:


> Wow 80lb man thats some going well done, is your skin still tight i guess so if its 9 months and training hard, im the total opposite i need too pack on a couple of stone but its bloody hard work mate lean bulking and not putting on to much flab on the belly lol.


No the skin on tummy is still going back,i guess a year will see it resolved,also moob loose skin,but you know what ,I realy don't care as I feel and look so much better!

Are you natty?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Good going mate, when will you be changing your user name?
> 
> 'Less lbs' 'smaller lbs' maybe!


Cheers bud,i was gonna use @Flubs version


----------



## tintop666 (Jul 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No the skin on tummy is still going back,i guess a year will see it resolved,also moob loose skin,but you know what ,I realy don't care as I feel and look so much better!
> 
> Are you natty?


Yeah im natty mate, only been doing it for 16 weeks i was skinny fat all on belly, lost a stone, now the belly has gone im kean bulking but dead weary of putting to much on the belly, so far i have packed on 7lb and its not flab so far so good chest and arms are coming on and got alot stronger,not against steriods as a bloje i know through work is on them and i have access to it all but i just want to do it the hard way and see how far i can go plus i cant be ****d with side affects if i ever did get any which us always possible, i feel good and gaining like you mate and happy so i will stick natty.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations mate. A great achievement.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tintop666 said:


> Yeah im natty mate, only been doing it for 16 weeks i was skinny fat all on belly, lost a stone, now the belly has gone im kean bulking but dead weary of putting to much on the belly, so far i have packed on 7lb and its not flab so far so good chest and arms are coming on and got alot stronger,not against steriods as a bloje i know through work is on them and i have access to it all but i just want to do it the hard way and see how far i can go plus i cant be ****d with side affects if i ever did get any which us always possible, i feel good and gaining like you mate and happy so i will stick natty.


My boy is 21 and has been training on/off for years,though very well for last year,he is natty and looking very well with abs and intercostals at 14 stone,so it is worth the effort tbh,you can then realy mass up later mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Congratulations mate. A great achievement.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king incredible weight loss mate, truly incredible.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just shows that you're never too old to achieve a decently physique. Repped


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Well done buddy:thumb:


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> A little celebration for me today,i have just lost the final few pounds that make up an 80lb total loss since the last week of November last year,when I weighed 412lbs,today the scales say 330lbs but allowing for glycogen uptake it is a solid 332lbs.I feel and look so much better,anyone about to or in the middle of losing a lot of weight please do not hesitate to contact me,i will be more than happy to offer my support or visit my current journal and older ones as listed in my started threads,for further info.
> 
> It is possible and you can do it,small goals will take you to the bigger goal remember.
> 
> Good luck to you ...


Congrats mate! Well done.

Chris


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

well done me ole luv! I'm very proud of you....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mate you must be feeling great. rightly so. reps.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent work mate!! Consistency pays off!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Fu*king incredible weight loss mate, truly incredible.


Thanks buddy my goal was always to lose enough for me to be 320Lbs on my birthday 3/9 as you you know my schedule was messed up,by setbacks for our little 'comp',however,life has now set you back too unfortunately,Tbf it is often out of our hands!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Just shows that you're never too old to achieve a decently physique. Repped


Who is old mate?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Amazing dedication big man

Top work mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

CG2507 said:


> Congrats mate! Well done.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Amazing dedication big man
> 
> Top work mate


Thanks buddy,Tbh it is now a way of life,just like the weekend cardio,Biglbs style! pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> well done me ole luv! I'm very proud of you....x


  :thumb: :wub:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Massive well done mate!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well done Mate, I don't think you could find enough words to describe how you must be feeling seeing that number on the scales knowing the hard work you have put in is paying off!!

Now lets smash those last remaining lbs, considering how far you've come it should be a walk in the park

Take my hat off to you sir


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Mate you must be feeling great. rightly so. reps.


Yes mate,i feel awesome,also fit for the first time in many years,i run mainly supersets at the mo,anything upto 4 exercises in one massive set,no breaks,with upto 4 sets of them!

I have destroyed anyone who has tried to keep up with these mental supersets so far,i have a few more hopefuls who intend to take the Biglbs challenge on here and another board,some younger than me by 30years,so you never know,i may meet my match soonmg:My son is catching me up though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Excellent work mate!! Consistency pays off!


 :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Well done Mate, I don't think you could find enough words to describe how you must be feeling seeing that number on the scales knowing the hard work you have put in is paying off!!
> 
> Now lets smash those last remaining lbs, considering how far you've come it should be a walk in the park
> 
> Take my hat off to you sir


Thanks bud very kind thoughts!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations mate. You are a massive credit to yourself and should rightfully be proud of what you have achieved so far. Your consistency and also courage through the lows is a massive inspiration to the rest of us. Reps


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good work mate congrats i taken peeks in ya journal ya a strong ****er lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Good work mate congrats i taken peeks in ya journal ya a strong ****er lol


Thanks mate,i come to Brands Hatch most weeks,if yo ever fancy a workout!?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bless you,i feel a bit choked up by your kindness,thanks brother x


----------



## Stan63 (Aug 4, 2013)

Congratulations, well done, be proud of yourself and the hard work you have put in. Inspires me to keep at my weight loss, 20 lbs down, another 20 lbs to go.


----------

